# Post your Mug!



## Deadrocks

Mug shots, here. Once I get one, I'll posty..I'm borehd.


----------



## Samzo

i think this exists somewhere else


----------



## Jackson

Me and my gf of nearly 3 years.


----------



## Ian

Jackson, I am sure I know you  almost certain I have seen you in highfield...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo

is there a way of uploading a pic but not making it like HUGE


----------



## Ian

yeah, I believe you can change the size on photobucket, if you go to edit.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo

The amazing... the fabulous....


----------



## Ian

Dont ask...seriosuly...just...


----------



## Jackson

You've probably seen my gf at whitminister aswell the amount of times shes come in to see me at work


----------



## Ian

I can't say I recognise her, although, I probably have sen her numerous time, the amount of times I actually visit that place  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## yen_saw

Here are couple of pics of my family during a recent trip to Yellowstone park (pic was taken in a gift shop at Grizzly Park Center) and Museum of Natural History at New York.


----------



## DMJ

Ian, now I understand why you have no girlfriend....


----------



## Rick

Love these threads. It's great to be able to attach a face to the people here. Well this is me:


----------



## Joe

Here's a pic of me. And come on, the girls have to post their pics too!   






Joe


----------



## Ian

haha, I know Dave its to bad eh  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

I took his picture because Leah was somewhat sceptical about my height...

Parrot is real, eye patch &amp; beard isnt


----------



## PseudoDave

looks like you're standing on your toes though...  






*I come in peace...*


----------



## ellroy

Actually Dave.....thats just how I pictured you! :lol:


----------



## PseudoDave

lmao :twisted:


----------



## infinity

(my mug shot)


----------



## Ian

wow jon, you look slightly different to how I expected  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PseudoDave

I was gonna do that... Then I realised I had no mugs, only cups and glasses, something to get her to grab at shopping :-D


----------



## infinity

ok, this is me


----------



## Samzo

I didn't imagine you to look like that Jon, heh


----------



## Ian

lol, nor did I..


----------



## lullaby10

Here is a pic of me and my son. I am new to this forum.

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b101/mfrost21/Bryce087.jpg


----------



## robo mantis

good to see another mantid collector welcome to the forum


----------



## Andrew

At least its not as strange as Daves pic..lol

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v702/Man...an/IMG_0900.jpg

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## PseudoDave




----------



## Chris Dickie

only 1 of me (3 versions of that 1 tho  ), uploaded these for similar thread on another forum
















Only good pics of me I hav  

Think Ian (except some1 that doesn't use it anymore) is the only 1 on here I've met but might be wrong


----------



## Ian

yeah, saw you at kettering...I think. btw, you going next year?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch




----------



## hortus




----------



## ibanez_freak

Ok

hopefully there's no creepy folk on the forum.






yeah, I'm such a DUDE!

Sorry, only pic I got. can't be arsed getting another.My face is a bit pale due to goggles, mask etc (me and friend were snowboarding :lol: )

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Chris Dickie

> yeah, saw you at kettering...I think. btw, you going next year?Cheers,
> 
> Ian


no idea yet, lol, far too far in the future, theoretically speaking I could drive myself but would either need other driver in car or pass my test within a few weeks of my b'day, lol

Cameron, should meet up some time, I can get a train to waverly/haymarket (bathgate line) easily enough - train station whole 2 mins away


----------



## ibanez_freak

Hey,

well I dunno what I'm doing for getting there next year. I'll be 17 by tht time but even if I can drive by that time there's no way I'm driving down there. Personally I was looking at getting the mega bus there and back. Was £24 return tickets for a while.But hope to see some of you guys eventually.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

what's usually at the kettering show? is there a date for it ( round abouts ) ?


----------



## Chris Dickie

end of april if I remember right, not too sure though, think ian has a date on his site


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

hey thanks  his site has a lot of info


----------



## Ian

yeah, thats right, listed on my site. You can give Jack Harris a ring for more info  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rib




----------



## Ian

lmao...I want one..


----------



## allenator




----------



## allenator

Man I got this new camera but I am struggling with the photo sizes.I can't seem to get a medium size pic its either to large or to small.


----------



## Ian

Wot cam you got? I tend to do all my sizing on PSP..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Obie

Here's my mug


----------



## randyardvark

i oppolojise b4 hand for the myspace esque stylebut i have no friends to take pictures for me  

As you can see my hair has some random colour, but it does like to change frequently

(but dont worry i do actually look after it)


----------



## dakota

ok this is me


----------



## Exotic-Mantis

Blue NY fitted 






Blue 4 lyfe.... Blue Yankee Fitted, Blue Suede Nikes 






G-uniiiiit LOL


----------



## 13ollox

heres me .. part of the british clan !! rock on guys !!!


----------



## Ian

Eros.....please don't hurt me....


----------



## Exotic-Mantis

LMAO!!!!!! You betta recognize!!! LOL nah i'm kiddin' you already know i'm a cool person 0 (BUT.. you better recognize!)


----------



## Jay

Here's a picture of me as a boy with a couple Chinese oothecas. I guess you can say I have enjoyed mantids for a long time!






And below is a picture of me with my family. It turned out way too big on this site and I didn't want to bother resizing it.

http://www.geocities.com/trac7670/scan2.JPG


----------



## Ian

Ha, that pic is awsome! Been into mantids all of your life then?


----------



## Mike

LOL with a " COUPLE OF CHINESE OOTHS" loooools more like A BAG FULL OF THEM LOL


----------



## Jay

Yeah- I just loved mantids as a kid. My parents and teachers would get frustrated because all I could talk about were mantids. Too bad they didn't have the mantid forum back then!

The egg cases were from the old Carolina Benifical Insectory Company. I don't think they are into mantids as much now. I believe Parasitic Wasps is their specialty now.


----------

